# One day its one price and the next day its MORE!!



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I emailed a company that sells through Amazon yesterday to enquire about the exact details of something i want to buy.

They get back to me with an email telling me pretty much what i want to know.

So here i am all set to dent the debit card and........

Yesterdays Â£269.95 is NOW Â£289.95! :evil:

BASTARDS!

Has anyone else come across this when buying online?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

It happened to me recently also, won't buy off any Amazon partners again.

Same with sites that say they have stock, but when you place the order the confirmation order says awaiting stock or summut similar. Never buy from them again either.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

ResB said:


> It happened to me recently also, won't buy off any Amazon partners again.
> 
> Same with sites that say they have stock, but when you place the order the confirmation order says awaiting stock or summut similar. Never buy from them again either.


I had exactly the same experience at christmas, stock available for next day delivery didn't turn up and in the end was e-mailed on the 22nd Dec saying I won't get the goods until Feb.

Won't use them again.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I bought a Glass Plasma stand for my father, ordered it 2 weeks before christmas and they said it would be on 2 day delivery.

Called them 1 week later, they said it had been delivered but no-one was in, bullshit.

Got a tracking number, called up and the courier had broken the stand, no-one had tried to deliver it at all, it had been snet after they said it had been delivered :evil:

Told me they sent another one but wouldn't give a tracking number, nothing sent, eventually got my money back.

Absolute nightmare


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ResB said:


> Same with sites that say they have stock, but when you place the order the confirmation order says awaiting stock or summut similar. Never buy from them again either.


Exactly that happened to me too when trying to buy a camera - twice. I even phoned the second one and "confirmed" that they had stock before placing the order on line. Lesson in how to persuade customers to buy from someone else.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> I emailed a company that sells through Amazon yesterday to enquire about the exact details of something i want to buy.
> 
> They get back to me with an email telling me pretty much what i want to know.
> 
> ...


Might have something to do with cookies, I regually get different prices on my works PC compared to my Home PC
from Amazon.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

jonah said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > I emailed a company that sells through Amazon yesterday to enquire about the exact details of something i want to buy.
> ...


Amazon uses a bit of code that takes you to a higher priced item if you are a regular user (cookies on your PC for instance). If you search Amazon with different browsers (on same PC) you often find the same article but with different prices (Amazon prices and not partner prices). I have found this situation often since I started using Amazon prime.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

jonah said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > I emailed a company that sells through Amazon yesterday to enquire about the exact details of something i want to buy.
> ...


Amazon uses a bit of code that takes you to a higher priced item if you are a regular user (cookies on your PC for instance). If you search Amazon with different browsers (on same PC) you often find the same article but with different prices (Amazon prices and not partner prices). I have found this situation often since I started using Amazon prime.

Double posting - Piss poor site these days!! :evil:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> I emailed a company that sells through Amazon yesterday to enquire about the exact details of something i want to buy.
> 
> They get back to me with an email telling me pretty much what i want to know.
> 
> ...


This is a bad thing.

Why then is it a bad thing when house prices go down? Surely it is a good thing that house prices go down as it enables buyers to buy more cheaply?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Molehall said:


> Why then is it a bad thing when house prices go down? Surely it is a good thing that house prices go down as it enables buyers to buy more cheaply?


I'm sure that makes perfect sense to _you_.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Bit of an update on this.

I emailed the company back and asked why it was the price had increased by Â£20. Their response was... "The price of electricals fluctuates due to availability", blah blah blah.

"We can honer the original price you saw, would you still like to buy it"?
:roll:

Er... no i dont think so.

So ive bought it from an American firm via Amazon and its Â£50 cheaper! That's despite a Â£41 shipping and handling fee :!:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Am I the only person that can't see what your problem is?

Prices can up as well as down, you know.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Out prices at work change all the time, well sort of. We have an system that looks at how the trains are filling and then manages the amount of cheap tickets on them ,this can go up as well as down. People just don't seem to be able to deal with this . :?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Lisa. said:


> Am I the only person that can't see what your problem is?
> 
> Prices can up as well as down, you know.


You probably are yes :wink:

The problem i have with this is, as soon as i express an interest i buying said item the price increases.

Coincidence?

Doubt it..


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only person that can't see what your problem is?
> ...


Well not really, flights work on the same basis, as soon as someone starts to look at the price by filling in details it reserves the amount of tickets required, the remaining tickets on that flight will then go up, it's known as supply and demand :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I consider it a bloody outrage! :x

Plus today i recive a call from FEDEX saying that i owe Â£46 in taxes payable to them :? :? :?

WTF.....i thought when i bought the goods that was it.

Purchase price for goods=???
Shipping & handling=???

TOTAL=???

I thought Total ment total. *Final*. Apparently not... :evil:

I'm very pissed! :lol: (off)


----------

